# Retieving issues



## Pintail (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey folks,

I need some help. 

My 7 month old pup was progressing through the Hillmann puppy dvd nicely until we recently hit a snag. He no longer wants to bring the bumper back to me. 

I am doing my best to encourage him towards me and I have him on a check cord as well. When he does get back to me I do not take the bumper from him but rather just praise him for such a good job. Is there any tips anyone has to help us over this hurdle?

I know this is most likely 100% my fault.

Thanks


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Pintail said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I need some help.
> 
> ...


Maybe. Maybe not. What does the program advise on formalizing the "Here" command? Do you feel you've followed the coursework thoroughly?

EvanG


----------



## Pintail (Nov 28, 2012)

We started the here command at short distances and have increased said distance as time went on. We have done no reinforcement with the collar at this stage. The only time I have an issue with "here" is when he has the bumper.

I have talked to another trainer that suggested keeping the retrieves short and show little to no interest in the bumper but rather all my interest in the dog. We have been working on this for a few weeks now with improvement but not as much as I had hoped.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

How reliable is he when other dogs are close by? When do you plan to CC?

EvanG


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you practiced leaving him in a sit-stay with the bumper in his mouth, then calling him to you with the long line? Then leave him in a sit-stay sans bumper, put the bumper on the ground between you, call him where he grabs the bumper and comes to you? Break down the steps.
I agree though at 7 months you are lucky to get the attention span to do that. Keep up with your basic obedience until you CC.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Pintail said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I need some help.
> 
> ...


That's something a puppy will learn to do if you take the bumper away as soon as the puppy gets to you. Also, an independent dog, one that I believe Evan calls an alpha dog, will do this as alphas are in it for themselves. 

The worst thing you an do right now is to keep commanding "here" and have the dog ignore you. When you formalize "here" it will be solved. Until then, long line or have another bumper ready to bring him in and give him another throw.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Deleted post


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Something that also works for some dogs is to have a second bumper. As the dog starts back to you swing the second bumper as if you are going to throw it.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

gdgli said:


> That's something a puppy will learn to do if you take the bumper away as soon as the puppy gets to you. Also, an independent dog, one that I believe Evan calls an alpha dog, will do this as alphas are in it for themselves.


That is very true. It's too soon to know from your description if this dog fits the description. But if he does turn out to show strong alpha trait, it's a different approach.


gdgli said:


> *The worst thing you an do right now is to keep commanding "here" and have the dog ignore you.* When you formalize "here" it will be solved. Until then, long line or have another bumper ready to bring him in and give him another throw.


This is an excellent post from beginning to end! I don't want to suggest you change programs, but I would CC that pup to "Here" very soon. I would only do that if you have a highly variable e-collar like a TT Pro 500, or a Dogtra 1900 or 3200.

In the meantime there have been some other good suggestions for fieldwork until you get that done. All of it will get better rapidly when you formalize the Here command.

EvanG


----------



## Pintail (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. I was guilty of taking the bumper away too quickly when we first started but have since stopped that. 

Thanks again


----------

